# Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips Congrats Johnny Wal!!



## Shimmer (Dec 12, 2007)

Today's giveaway is the Royal Assets: Pink Lips...
*
CONTEST CLOSED*

Congrats JohnnyWal! :congrats:

 Please remember the rules - only *one* entry per member per day!  Also note that previous winners are ineligible for the daily giveaways.


And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*







 My family got together this weekend and we did a portrait  Edit: I'm betting post #2 isn't going to be a winner so I just took it up for yall


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

WHOOHOO Pink Lips is SOLD OUT.............. and I didn't get one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    LOVE THESE GIVEAWAYS..............so much fun

Even if you don't win


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

^^LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have final exam today


----------



## alehoney (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yay!! what a great prize!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Awesome. Thanks to the specktra staff for all these giveaways!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yay, im excited!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I should be cleaning....


----------



## loudxmouse (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

that would be lovely!


----------



## parcel25 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Hello!!!


----------



## makeba (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Me, Me, Me!!!


----------



## LuvMyMac (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I am new here, but this is a great contest!  Hope I win!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Huzzah!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

nice prize


----------



## Vedra (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

trying for the first time too


----------



## auburn321 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Great prize!!   Thank you again  : )


----------



## Divinity (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Oooh and I'm such a pink fanatic!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

ahh..im bored lol i have an exam in an hour...mayB i should study lmao


----------



## hexie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Sweet!


----------



## FK79 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Great prize, good luck everyone


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Let's try again it's not been a lucky day so far sigh...


----------



## lainz (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

i wanna win!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

mmmmm love Pink!  Thank you!


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yay! this is an awesome prize!!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

woohoo! i love specktra!


----------



## juxtapoz (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I'm so glad that I joined Specktra.  This is fun!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## undercovervixen (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I love these giveaways, they're so cute and super generous.


----------



## kokometro (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Pretty pretty pretttty


----------



## sweetr (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

What a fantastic prize


----------



## peaudane (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I think my daughter would love this prize!


----------



## princess (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I love pink!!


----------



## psychoexgf (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Woo I hope I win


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yay what a nice prize!


----------



## cmac (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I win... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J/K
Good Luck Everyone...


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

count me in! this is so much fun!


----------



## silverblackened (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Awesome.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Nice giveaway as always.  Good luck everyone and thanks spektra for doing this.


----------



## TheManda (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Holler!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

My little boy just bit me :O   , ty again specktra!


----------



## n_c (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Lovely prize...


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Pick Me. Pick Me.


----------



## sugarplanet (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

oooh, nice give-a-ways specktra!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

good luck ladies!


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thanks to all the generous Specktra mods and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## mollyv6 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Less than two weeks to Christmas!!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Count me in!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

comment.


----------



## 121784 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*












woohoo! good luck everyone!


----------



## mskttn (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

lol I really should be studying for my final...but alas I am here surfing Specktra!


----------



## toxik (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*






can i just say how much i love Specktra's smilies?!?! theyre the best ones i have seen so far. so cute! were they designed by anyone?


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

i am thoroughly enjoying these contests so far, even if i havent won anything yet.


----------



## meiming (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

awesome! gl everyone


----------



## kissmebabe (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Wow I could really use this.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## disaster77 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

i like pink!


----------



## halocaustic (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Woohoo - I've been eyeing this up


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

i love specktra


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Awh these give aways are da bomb diggity !


----------



## starz (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Wow, Spektra is the best!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I really hope I win this today - I'm literally losing my mind doing work for finals week lol and I need a boost!  
<3


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I love these contests, sooo much fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! I haven't won anything too but knowing I got the right answers at the end of the day makes me so excited to join the next one. Thanks Janice and the rest of Specktra staff for bringing these awesome ideas to us!


----------



## rainy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I like the easy entries.  Especially when I'm supposed to be cramming for a final exam......


----------



## Britikitty (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Wohoo!


----------



## baby_grazi_x05 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Woot!


----------



## lisap1299 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Maybe I should be working instead of looking at Specktra!


----------



## SparklingMissy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

YAYYYYY Im a very PINK girl! I want holiday pink lips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Sweet deal!


----------



## velvetfetish (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Ooh, the pink lips set looked so nice! I regret not picking it up when I had a chance!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These contests are a lot of fun! Thanks Specktra!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Comment


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

OOOhhh how exciting!


----------



## mnsdg (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

fingers crossed!


----------



## ufuml (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

sweet !


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I would LOVE to have this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra rocks!


----------



## lieeskiets (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

great prize! :-D


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Another great prize!!! I'm NC15 and really could use this. Good luck to everyone


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Oooh la la.


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

oooooo pink lips lovely!!! good luck everyone


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yea!!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Me, me, me!! I want it! I want it!

I love these contests.....Thanks, Specktra for such a great site!!!

Happy Holidays, ALL.


----------



## divinedime (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*







 The ladies at Specktra are wonderful for putting this together.


----------



## lilaanne (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

What a great idea!


----------



## GeminiTwin (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Mmmm...pink! Good luck everyone


----------



## petitsinge (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Awesome prize!!


----------



## CruxGothGirlie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Commenting!


----------



## Holls* (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

hi all, gl


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Awesome prize!!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I hope it's open for international members also


----------



## eulchen (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

*posting*


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Hey, an easy one! Well, easy to enter, that is. Definitely harder to win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys and your crazy giveaways of ten billion things. You're just too awesome.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yay!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

This is my favorite set!  I hope I win.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Ummmm.............ummmmmmmm......ummmmm.........lo  l!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yay! this one was easy- no scavenger hunt


----------



## amypower (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yay, what a good prize!!


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Fun! Thank you Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Hope you all are starting to realize the love I have for you and the appreciation carried in my heart for your participation in making this a wonderful community. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




why else would I give away away all my MAC goodies?


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

woweee!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

i am hill$ dolla bill$


----------



## msdianasaur (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Good luck! =D


----------



## Joyness (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Wooooot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks Specktra!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yayyy!! good luck to everyone!


----------



## allthatglamour (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thanks for putting a bit more excitement in to my day!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dani (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thanks Specktra!!  You guys are making this holiday season wayyy more fun


----------



## cattykitty (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

wuhu! pinkie lips


----------



## Jot (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Loving this christmas fun x


----------



## katskii (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

good luck everyone!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

i love pink lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck everyone!


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

awesome! Thank you specktra!!


----------



## luckyme (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

This would be a great holiday surprise!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I think this giveaway idea is GREAT


----------



## redambition (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

lovely prize! thanks specktra!

count me in


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I have to go to the dentist later


----------



## fingie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

great prize


----------



## neeshie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

good luck all!


----------



## righteothen (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*All you have to do is comment in this thread to win*._

 

Yay!  I didn't have time for a quiz one today, but decided to check anyway.  Good thing I did ^_^.

Specktra rocks.


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yay


----------



## theend (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Finery is so pretty.


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Woo!  I finally found one of these!  Thank you so much Specktra!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I should be studying too! But if I was, I wouldn't have caught this giveaway on time


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*






commenting!!! this is so cool.


----------



## bowlingpins (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yooooo


----------



## Lorelai (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thank-you for making this holiday season a little more bright; Happy Holidays!


----------



## velocet_girl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

*squee*

This is so very awesome of you


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Whee...I've been wanting the Pink Lips!! Thankyou Thankyou!!


----------



## Stormy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thanks, Spektra staff!  you are all awesome!!


----------



## keik614 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

this is so neat!! thank you


----------



## MorganHope (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Oh how fun! i hope i win!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yay for contests and free amazing stuff!  Yay for Specktra and all the amazing people who make this place exceptional. Yay for gratitude!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I'd love to win!  Spectra is awesome!


----------



## danabird (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

aw i wanted a challenge!


----------



## lilyeffigy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yay! Pink lips!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yay!!


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

i'm in oklahoma, and there is NO POWER HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Specktra ROCKS!


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

You guys all rock so much! I love contests : )


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I'm all in


----------



## Babs (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

=) ! ! !


----------



## meocat (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I love these giveaways.  now I just need to win...







thanks specktra!


----------



## serendipityii (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yayyy!!! Pick meeee!


----------



## Johnny Wal (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

ohh heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy gurrrll!
hope everyone has a great day


----------



## nikki (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*






  Pink is my FAVORITE!!!!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yay! thanks specktra for these giveaways~

hehe, it does pay to check this website while being at work...this thread would have been closed if i waited till i got home. keke.

good luck everyone~


----------



## ancilla (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




happy holidays and good luck everyone!


----------



## winterwonder (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Good luck everyone, these giveaways are making Christmas that little bit extra special - I'm so glad I found Specktra


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Mine!!!!....please?


----------



## tinagrzela (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Pink is soooo me!!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I'm so torn about the pink lips set, this would be a good way to get one.


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Yay!


----------



## mo_jack (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Happy Holidays everyone! =D


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

the pink set is the best!


----------



## dreamqueen (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yayyyeeeee, This is the one set I really really want ;0)))  Good luck to all ;0)


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

12 days until christmas eve =D haha


----------



## leslie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Hello!


----------



## bearscanfly (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

really? as easy as that, huh?


----------



## mixtapevanity (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Hey! Good luck to everyone


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Pink lips! Now that's something I don't have much of. I go for the reds, nudes, corals and hot pinks!.


----------



## emccue528 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

My children and husband thank you for not making me pull out my hair today trying to unscramble or search for answers. Though, I must say I've enjoyed it


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yay i'd looove to win this! is it open for international members though??


----------



## little teaser (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

thanks specktra for the giveaways


----------



## lightnlovly (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

This one time at band camp...lol...I LOOOVVVE Specktra!  You sure know how to make the day more entertaining!!!!!!


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Wow lots of entries... good luck everyone!!


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thanks Specktra for making me a MAC addict!!  I love this place!!!


----------



## BohemianSheila (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Finally one I can enter - yipee!!


----------



## Araylan (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

These prizes are so amazing. You all are so awesome for doing all of this!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

schweet


----------



## caarlyntryl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

You guys are awesome for doing this.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I made it!!Thnaks Specktra!


----------



## silgava (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

OMG!! I'm excited!!! hopefully I'm lucky today!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Well...it's better late than never! O, Specktra you...you just suck me right in!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Woot!!! Woot!!:


----------



## sora (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*





WOOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thankyou specktra
and good luck everyone


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I would love to win!


----------



## silversuniverse (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

*crosses fingers*


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Think Pink! Great giveaway


----------



## Moppit (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I NEEDA WINNNNN!! tonight is my job's xmas party and theyre having it at the aquarium!! how sweet is that!! I posted a thread about like to see it here it goes!!! 

http://specktra.net/f270/holiday-hair-helppp-85762/

COME ON MOMMA.... MAKE ME A WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Lol


----------



## shinypixiedust (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Me too!! I need me some pink lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Aww man, I checked for this too late! =(

Well, good luck to everyone!


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

LALALA this is my entry weeeeee


----------



## The_N (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

o0ooo pink lips. i likey. im having so much fun. thanks for doing this!


----------



## _su (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

ooh! pink! my fave =)

thx specktra!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Woo. Still one hour till this close. Good luck everyone and thank you to the Specktra Staff you guys are doing an amazing job with this.


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

No booty calls!!!
=D



Yay pink lips! hope I win!!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Tomorrow is my last day of SCHOOL..I have a Spanish Final tomorrow..
Adios...chicas!!


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Please let me be the one!!


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thank you!


----------



## dollface85 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I hate finals week this is my first time sleeping all week.


----------



## KTB (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

oooh count me in ??


----------



## KimSwim (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Isn't it great coming home from a long day at work and finding yet another lovely giveaway from Specktra? THANKS SPECKTRA!


----------



## me_jelly (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Just back from an exam - this totally cheered me up, thanks!


----------



## anickia (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

everything is a good today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DartsInHearts (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thank you!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

did i miss it?


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Thanks!


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I should be doing something else but like always I cannot get of this Specktra thing!!!!!!


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

miep ^^ my entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




btw: what were the answers of the last contest..i missed it...


----------



## Opalmoon (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Specktra is awesome place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

good luck everyone


----------



## minerva (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

yay! thank you!


----------



## Sesame (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

I think this is the best & most exciting set of competitions a website/forum has ever run. Top work guys!


----------



## katyrat (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

am i too late?
Whoops, nevermind


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

damn I missed it


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Awesome idea!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

post!


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Not sure if this is still open or not, but here I am!  Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## middleofsummer (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

ooooh


----------



## MissAnnie33 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Great prize! Thank You!


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

i *think* this is still open for 5 more minutes?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/12/07 - Royal Assets: Pink Lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_ohh heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy gurrrll!
hope everyone has a great day_

 






Congratulations Johnny Wal!!!!


----------



## redambition (Dec 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## frocher (Dec 12, 2007)

Congratulations Johnny Wal.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 13, 2007)

can i win once....


----------

